# How to live a retired life in Spain?



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Just a week before moving to Spain, I had to make the decision to retire from work due to disability. I'm currently awaiting my disability pension, so I'm really limited in funds and therefore limited in what I can do. But hopefully I'll hear the answer in a couple of weeks. Then I'll have enough money to begin living a retired life in Spain. 

I'd like to have a Spanish flavour to my retirement. I know a lot of you on the forum are retirees, so I'm hoping you can give me advice on how to live a retired life in Spain. Any suggestions?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

AllHeart said:


> Just a week before moving to Spain, I had to make the decision to retire from work due to disability. I'm currently awaiting my disability pension, so I'm really limited in funds and therefore limited in what I can do. But hopefully I'll hear the answer in a couple of weeks. Then I'll have enough money to begin living a retired life in Spain.
> 
> I'd like to have a Spanish flavour to my retirement. I know a lot of you on the forum are retirees, so I'm hoping you can give me advice on how to live a retired life in Spain. Any suggestions?


There are probably as many answers as there are people, everyone's daily life being different!

The main thing about our life when at home which is different now than it was when we were working is the way we shop. Instead of rushing off to do a big weekly shop at the weekend we now take a walk down to town every morning, just buy whatever we need for that day, stop and have a chat with whoever we see around. It's good exercise (especially the walk back up) and we find we save money and waste less by not buying more than we need.

The rest of the day is our own, apart from the normal boring household chores which we share. I go to the gym and pool 3 afternoons a week. A couple of days a month we take the bus and go out somewhere for the day, and a few times a year we spend a few days somewhere else in Spain, travelling either by rail or on a domestic flight. Transport costs are pretty low and you can spend as much or as little as you want on accommodation. Even basic hotels here are nearly always clean and comfortable, for around €30 per night except probably in Barcelona or Madrid which are more expensive.

If you like you could always become a volunteer somewhere, there are probably lots of opportunities in Malaga Centro. One that springs to mind is Los Angeles de la Noche which helps the homeless. They have a place just the other side of the dry riverbed which runs through the centre, opposite the Posada del Patio hotel, you may have seen it.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

AllHeart said:


> Just a week before moving to Spain, I had to make the decision to retire from work due to disability. I'm currently awaiting my disability pension, so I'm really limited in funds and therefore limited in what I can do. But hopefully I'll hear the answer in a couple of weeks. Then I'll have enough money to begin living a retired life in Spain.
> 
> I'd like to have a Spanish flavour to my retirement. I know a lot of you on the forum are retirees, so I'm hoping you can give me advice on how to live a retired life in Spain. Any suggestions?


I'm not retired, but one thing I'd do in your position, and which I think you're doing anyway is get into food! Only the good stuff, obviously. As we know, Spain or not, there's a lot of crap out there, but there is very good too. Your local library might be a good place to go to for research, even though you can find lots of stuff on internet. If you have any friendly neighbours you might ask for a recipe for xyz.
The library can be a good resource for local history and tourism as well.
And if you're interested in animals there are often dogs homes etc which have a multinational volunteer group involved.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Lynn, I clicked to like you post, but it disappeared. I hope it sticks this second time around. This has been happening a lot lately - when I like posts or others like mine.  

I've been grocery shopping every couple days and love living with fresh food all the time. I've never done that before - didn't have time, like you. The food that I'm eating is all different too - with a Spanish flavour.  What is exotic in Canada is the norm here. So I'm eating like a queen without the cost of living like a queen. Like you, I also go about slowly, talking to my neighbours and shop keepers. I love this new pace.

Re the house chores. They're all different now too, since all the products are different - Spanish flavoured. I liked house chores before, but now it's adventure with all the new products.  

I don't have a lot of energy and what I have is unpredictable, so doing volunteer work is not an option. Also, I'm not allowed to do volunteer work on this type of disability pension. 

The travelling is something I'm gearing up for. Since you're close by and do your trips by bus, which is what I'll do, what day trips from Malaga would you recommend? Are there certain hotels you would recommend, like a specific chain of hotels?

Pesky Wesky, that's a great idea to ask my neighbours for recipes. I'll ask my family too. I'd like to get a cookbook in English for Spanish recipes. I'll ask on the recipe swap thread for ideas. Yes, I love animals. I've been offering my neighbours to do free pet sitting when they're away. I've had one so far - a lovely Dalmatian for an evening.  Here's a pic of him:


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

AllHeart said:


> Lynn, I clicked to like you post, but it disappeared. I hope it sticks this second time around. This has been happening a lot lately - when I like posts or others like mine.
> 
> I've been grocery shopping every couple days and love living with fresh food all the time. I've never done that before - didn't have time, like you. The food that I'm eating is all different too - with a Spanish flavour.  What is exotic in Canada is the norm here. So I'm eating like a queen without the cost of living like a queen. Like you, I also go about slowly, talking to my neighbours and shop keepers. I love this new pace.
> 
> ...


The places of interest closest for you to visit by bus (and all could be "done" in a day unless you want to stay overnight to have a more leisurely look around are Antequera, Granada and Cordoba. We tend to stay away from chain hotels but use a site like booking.com to find one that appeals - we like smaller places with a bit of historical character, usually. The reviews can be informative and unlike Trip Advisor, with booking.com you actually have to have booked through them and stayed there before you can post a review (so they are less likely to be written by the owners or their family\friends).


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

*Retirement*



AllHeart said:


> Just a week before moving to Spain, I had to make the decision to retire from work due to disability. I'm currently awaiting my disability pension, so I'm really limited in funds and therefore limited in what I can do. But hopefully I'll hear the answer in a couple of weeks. Then I'll have enough money to begin living a retired life in Spain.
> 
> I'd like to have a Spanish flavour to my retirement. I know a lot of you on the forum are retirees, so I'm hoping you can give me advice on how to live a retired life in Spain. Any suggestions?
> Not very Spanish, but how about doing a google and you will find yoga, painting, ceramic and what have you claases. Generally, they are not very expensive and it is another way of meeting people.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

There are so many good free resources online for learning new stuff that you don't really need to spend money or even leave the house if you don't feel like being energetic. YouTube is full of training videos for everything from cooking to creative photography (use free software like Gimp as opposed to Photoshop). Then there are courses on history, psychology etc. as described in my post on FutureLearn. 

Since you're into learning about Spanish cooking, try this for starters:


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Lynn R said:


> The places of interest closest for you to visit by bus (and all could be "done" in a day unless you want to stay overnight to have a more leisurely look around are Antequera, Granada and Cordoba. We tend to stay away from chain hotels but use a site like booking.com to find one that appeals - we like smaller places with a bit of historical character, usually. The reviews can be informative and unlike Trip Advisor, with booking.com you actually have to have booked through them and stayed there before you can post a review (so they are less likely to be written by the owners or their family\friends).


 Thanks for those suggestions. I already had Granada on my to-visit list, but not the other two. I googled them and they look absolutely stunning! Like you, I enjoy smaller places with historical character and these two definitely fit the bill. So that's two more trips to research. Yay! 

Another one I'd like to do is a bus trip out to Nerja. Do you know if there's a bus that goes from Malaga, along the seashore, out to Nerja? 

I haven't used booking.com, so I'll keep that in mind. I've used Airbnb twice now, and really, really like that organisation - one reason being like with booking.com the reviews are made by real people. 

Again, thank you for your advice.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Justina said:


> Not very Spanish, but how about doing a google and you will find yoga, painting, ceramic and what have you claases. Generally, they are not very expensive and it is another way of meeting people.


 
Thanks for all the suggestions, Justina. I was thinking about classes too. Even if they're not Spanish, since I'm in Spain and people speak Spanish here, that alone gives everything a Spanish flavour.  So, yes, yoga class is one that I've had in mind, and there are lots of them here in Malaga. I'm going to ask for recommendations from people in my meditation group. I'm not big into ceramics and positively suck at painting. Do you have any other ideas for classes?


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Alcalaina said:


> There are so many good free resources online for learning new stuff that you don't really need to spend money or even leave the house if you don't feel like being energetic. YouTube is full of training videos for everything from cooking to creative photography (use free software like Gimp as opposed to Photoshop). Then there are courses on history, psychology etc. as described in my post on FutureLearn.
> 
> Since you're into learning about Spanish cooking, try this for starters:
> 
> Alioli in 2 minutes - YouTube


 The Alioli video made me laugh! Halfway through the video, I was sure he was going to spill the whole thing - gasp! Silence throughout the video, then at the end the little kid's voice and he sticks his finger in the alioli, pops it in his mouth, and finally breaks the silence, "Alioli." LOL!

I like your idea of learning from YouTube on my low-energy days. I've taken photography courses and absolutely love photography. I have Photoshop Elements already. I had planned to do an online site of pics from Spain and doing cards with my pictures to send back home to friends in Canada. But the monitor on my laptop makes everything look gray, and I can't figure out how to fix it.  Also, I'm on wireless here, so uploading pics takes forever and ever and it drives me nuts.  So I'm not sure what to do. 

I had looked at your post about FutureLearn, and have some in mind for January. Thanks for that info!


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Retiring in Spain is something to work on. First Rule for a happy retirement is to start learning Spanish. You might never become fluent, but by trying you receive acknowledgement from the Spanish locals. Consequently, you will learn a bit more about the Spanish way of life and inadvertently broaden your contacts and horizons simultaneously. You will be able to converse in something more than the UK weather at the moment.

Volunteer for nothing. Charity Shops are good and helpful raising money for dogs homes mainly. And you will be burdened with the work while the others try to look good. Walk, walk, walk every day. Drive only when necessary. Listen to Spanish radio stations (not the usual FM trash loaded with the latest could-not-miss hits being brought to you by the Braindead-of-Spain). Radio Nacional is good especially late at night. You pick up good Spanish listening also.

Read the international papers. Watch international news but do not forget the local news also. Read all those books you never read, but wanted to. Watch all those dvd's you never got a chance to view while working. Enjoy your grandchildren; forget about your kids, they will be glued to you for looking after their kids.

Return to wherever you came from at least once a year and gloat of your happy retirement in sunny Spain. Believe me you will have visitors shortly.

Oh Yes! Many of us are not proficient in selecting good Spanish wine. Welcome to my world of experiencing some of the vino that Spain has to offer daily.

Enjoy your retirement.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

AllHeart said:


> Thanks for those suggestions. I already had Granada on my to-visit list, but not the other two. I googled them and they look absolutely stunning! Like you, I enjoy smaller places with historical character and these two definitely fit the bill. So that's two more trips to research. Yay!
> 
> Another one I'd like to do is a bus trip out to Nerja. Do you know if there's a bus that goes from Malaga, along the seashore, out to Nerja?
> 
> ...


Yes, there's a pretty regular service throughout the day from Malaga to Nerja. You can find the times at Hacemos tu viaje en autobús más fácil - ALSA

For a service that goes along the coast road, you will need to avoid the Directo services (shown as D, take less time, on the timetable) because they mostly go along the motorway.


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

*classes*



AllHeart said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions, Justina. I was thinking about classes too. Even if they're not Spanish, since I'm in Spain and people speak Spanish here, that alone gives everything a Spanish flavour.  So, yes, yoga class is one that I've had in mind, and there are lots of them here in Malaga. I'm going to ask for recommendations from people in my meditation group. I'm not big into ceramics and positively suck at painting. Do you have any other ideas for classes?


You could go to your localtown hall and see if there are any notices pinned up, or just ask the nearest worker in the place. 
Yes, if you already go to a meditation class you can be jolly sure that some of the students will be taking yoga classes, too. The only one I know which has a good reputation is 'escuela internacional de yoga', but sure to be others. Most of them give a free class, so if you don't like it you can move on to another group.
If you enjoy photography then check on line for a club or society and you are sure to find a group that go out together taking photos.
On line courses are great, but most of us need some human contact.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Leper said:


> Retiring in Spain is something to work on. First Rule for a happy retirement is to start learning Spanish. You might never become fluent, but by trying you receive acknowledgement from the Spanish locals. Consequently, you will learn a bit more about the Spanish way of life and inadvertently broaden your contacts and horizons simultaneously. You will be able to converse in something more than the UK weather at the moment.
> 
> *Volunteer for nothing. Charity Shops are good and helpful raising money for dogs homes mainly. And you will be burdened with the work while the others try to look good.* Walk, walk, walk every day. Drive only when necessary. Listen to Spanish radio stations (not the usual FM trash loaded with the latest could-not-miss hits being brought to you by the Braindead-of-Spain). Radio Nacional is good especially late at night. You pick up good Spanish listening also.
> 
> ...



All good advice apart from that silly and self-contradictory statement that I've highlighted. I'm surprised as I'm usually a fan of your posts.

The charity I volunteer for has very many active members and by 'active' I mean getting off their backsides and doing stuff, physical stuff, like cleaning **** from dog pens, taking dogs to airports for adoption flights, organising fundraising events, standing in the street in all weathers rattling a collecting tin.
Our rescue charity needs around 9 - 10000 euros a month to run efficiently and you don't get that kind of money by doing nothing.

If people took your advice charities like Age Concern, CUDECA, Alzheimers Society, Red Cross and many others would simply pack up and many vulnerable people would suffer.

So everyone, please ignore that piece of advice.

The rest is good.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2014)

Join the University of the Third Age if it is active in your area. I don't know your age but from memory you have to be over 50 and retired. This is a smart move if you fall into this category as you get to meet an endless stream of people in the same position as yourself.

Sample the menu del dia at each restaurant in your locality (that should take up at least a year as many restaurants change the menu daily). Get into conversation with the person/people at the next table (virtually inevitable).

Work your way through the local bodegas. It's funny how so many posts on this forum have some reference to wine . . . . . 

Walk. It seems impossible to walk anywhere in Spain without getting involved in a conversation and thus meeting new people.

Learn Spanish. Join a Spanish conversation group.

Having done one of more of these each day, collapse in exhaustion after your evening meal.


----------



## lyric (Oct 9, 2014)

Malaga - Nerja buses are frequent, if it is 'Directo' it uses the Autovia with minimal stops The other uses the old coast road and takes a few minutes longer. More senic though.
alsa.com for a timetable


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Leper said:


> Retiring in Spain is something to work on. First Rule for a happy retirement is to start learning Spanish. You might never become fluent, but by trying you receive acknowledgement from the Spanish locals. Consequently, you will learn a bit more about the Spanish way of life and inadvertently broaden your contacts and horizons simultaneously. You will be able to converse in something more than the UK weather at the moment.
> 
> Volunteer for nothing. Charity Shops are good and helpful raising money for dogs homes mainly. And you will be burdened with the work while the others try to look good. Walk, walk, walk every day. Drive only when necessary. Listen to Spanish radio stations (not the usual FM trash loaded with the latest could-not-miss hits being brought to you by the Braindead-of-Spain). Radio Nacional is good especially late at night. You pick up good Spanish listening also.
> 
> ...


Some really good advice there, but coincide with Mrypg9 in that you seem to have lost it over the charity shop business. Such a shame as for me the best advice you gave was immediately after that with "walk, walk, walk".In my own family it's very easy to differentiate between the people who have kept active and the ones who stopped once they gave up work. Their quality of life now varies immensely


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Some really good advice there, but coincide with Mrypg9 in that you seem to have lost it over the charity shop business. Such a shame as for me the best advice you gave was immediately after that with "walk, walk, walk".In my own family it's very easy to differentiate between the people who have kept active and the ones who stopped once they gave up work. Their quality of life now varies immensely


Walking...Keeps you fit, you see places, you get to meet people..and it's free. Good for both mind and body. It's probably our main activity as we have two big active dogs.
In the summer we get up before sunrise and stroll along our village beach which we have to ourselves. We sit and watch the sun rise over the sea. Then home for breakfast.
Another walk along the arroyo at dusk.
Priceless.
This evening it was warm with a soft drizzle. We walked along the beach at dusk, sat and watched the lights across the bay.
Magic.
We used to walk every evening when we lived in Prague, even when we didn't have a dog.
We rarely walked when we were both working.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Walking...Keeps you fit, you see places, you get to meet people..and it's free. Good for both mind and body. It's probably our main activity as we have two big active dogs.
> In the summer we get up before sunrise and stroll along our village beach which we have to ourselves. We sit and watch the sun rise over the sea. Then home for breakfast.
> Another walk along the arroyo at dusk.
> Priceless.
> ...


If I hadn't seen the difference that a daily walk gives with mine own eyes I wouldn't have given it its due, but it's all the things you list above. I would add one more if I may - that it keeps you in touch with your surroundings especially if you can vary your route from time to time.
MIL doesn't walk along a beach or particularly beautiful places on her daily outing. It's more likely to be to the supermarket, market, church or see about some repair she wants doing but she goes out and walks kilometers every morning and in the afternoon she often goes out for a walk along the river with one of her daughters, and she's nearer 90 than 80.
Your walks sound like something to treasure.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> If I hadn't seen the difference that a daily walk gives with mine own eyes I wouldn't have given it its due, but it's all the things you list above. I would add one more if I may - that it keeps you in touch with your surroundings especially if you can vary your route from time to time.
> MIL doesn't walk along a beach or particularly beautiful places on her daily outing. It's more likely to be to the supermarket, market, church or see about some repair she wants doing but she goes out and walks kilometers every morning and in the afternoon she often goes out for a walk along the river with one of her daughters, and she's nearer 90 than 80.
> Your walks sound like something to treasure.


Yes, I forgot about the keeping in touch. We note all the little changes, the seasonal ones, who's had their house painted, the scents at night, the changing skies....I'm not a very poetic type of person but I can get really involved in the minutiae of daily life and get to appreciate the appeal of the apparently mundane.

Now that sentence surely qualifies me for inclusion in Pseud's Corner...but you'll know what I mean. The other thing I've discovered is that it must be difficult to be a misanthropist or hermit in Spain as when you walk regularly everyone wants to chat for a few minutes.

We have about six regular walks around the village and now and then pack up a lunch and go off somewhere for the day. Once we went to the Sierra de las Nieves near Ronda and were walking in beautiful scenery when Sandra suddenly stopped and said "I've left Azor's dinner in the oven".
I drove down the road to San Pedro as fast as I could, navigating hair pin bends with sheer drops, imagining the bomberos battering down the door to get at the smoke- filled kitchen.
When we got home the door was intact, there was no smoke, Azor's dinner was a bit burnt and crusty but he wolfed it down with more enjoyment than usual...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Further to the above...Azor's dinner was pasta, carrots and beef casserole.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Yes, I forgot about the keeping in touch. We note all the little changes, the seasonal ones, who's had their house painted, the scents at night, the changing skies....I'm not a very poetic type of person but I can get really involved in the minutiae of daily life and get to appreciate the appeal of the apparently mundane.
> 
> Now that sentence surely qualifies me for inclusion in Pseud's Corner...but you'll know what I mean. The other thing I've discovered is that it must be difficult to be a misanthropist or hermit in Spain as when you walk regularly everyone wants to chat for a few minutes.
> 
> ...


Sierra de las Nieves? I'm sure that's where we were when my husband abandoned me on the side of a dirt track in July with temperatures over 40º without even a bottle of water. 
He of course tells the story differently....


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Sierra de las Nieves? I'm sure that's where we were when my husband abandoned me on the side of a dirt track in July with temperatures over 40º without even a bottle of water.
> He of course tells the story differently....


Two questions spring to mind:

One, had you 'had words'

And 

Two:was this before you were married?

I think we should be told


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Two questions spring to mind:
> 
> One, had you 'had words'
> 
> ...


Hahaha!
No, and No.
That was the thing. We hadn't had an argument. When we have an argument we're capable of not speaking for days (stupid I know, but we are both Scorpians) so I'd still be stood there now if we'd "had words"!!


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

I have no problem with retired people working for charity shops or indeed what kind of charity shops. But, retired people (while not pressganged) can be taken for granted to keep such shops ticking over. Great if that is what you want, of course go ahead and get involved. Make sure of one thing though that you are not retiring from a paid job into an unpaid job.

Working is a chore whether for charity or not. I would also advise that retired people do not get sucked into unpaid childminding.

If you must work (in any way) especially being retired ensure that you are appreciated repeat appreciated.

I'm still hung up on some charities using retired people working for free while their CEO earns a couple of hundred thousand in income and appearing in newspapers and television flanked by beautiful nurses (who are probably models anyway) while senior citizens run the show.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Leper said:


> I have no problem with retired people working for charity shops or indeed what kind of charity shops. But, retired people (while not pressganged) can be taken for granted to keep such shops ticking over. Great if that is what you want, of course go ahead and get involved. Make sure of one thing though that you are not retiring from a paid job into an unpaid job.
> 
> Working is a chore whether for charity or not. I would also advise that retired people do not get sucked into unpaid childminding.
> 
> ...



I'm not sure which charities you refer to but I think that's a sweeping generalisation and not typical of most charities.
As for being 'taken for granted'......I'm not sure what that means in practice. What I am sure of though is that we retired people are not morons without tongues in our heads and are quite capable of dealing with anything that displeases us. In fact I think we're better at doing that than a lot of younger people. Many of us, women, gays, the disabled, had to fight for our rights and younger people are thankfully experiencing the results of tis although there's still some way to go.
So please don't assume that older people aren't aware of and can't stick up for themselves. We don't need spokespeople!
As for the issue of voluntary work which is what keeps many charities afloat....as I said above. if that's what people want to do, let them get on with it. It's a two-way process. People get pleasure and satisfaction from doing things for others, no profit motive, just goodwill. Some think the state should provide many of these services....others would resent their taxes being put to such use.
As for child-minding....I personally would NEVER agree to look after anyone else's children, even if I got paid in bars of gold. But you forget that many women here and in the UK have no choice other than to work to supplement the family income and the cost of childcare is prohibitive for most non-professional people. And if a mum has to work, surely it's preferable for the child to be cared for by known relatives rather than strangers?
One thing I would say to volunteers, whichever charity you choose: make sure it's what you want to do before committing yourself as these charities need regular continuous support. Yes, it is unpaid work. But it's 'nice' work, good work and offers as well social opportunities for many people who would otherwise be isolated.
Our charity shop is more than a shop....it's a drop-in centre, social club, gossip shop, as well as supporting our perrera.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

My Goodness! You guys are so helpful! To now, I've been focused on getting my apartment just right, exploring my neighbourhood to find everything, getting to know my neighbours and their pets, getting my Spanish ID and setting up healthcare. You've all helped me at every step. And you're here again helping me start the fun stuff! 

Lynn & Lyric, thank you for the bus info. Saved to faves.  So now I've picked out my small trips (Rincon, Nerja, Granada, Antequera and Cordoba) and big trips (Seville, Madrid and Barcelona). Until the money comes in, I can now start dreaming about and planning those trips. 

Justina, that's a great idea to start by checking out town hall. I'll do that. I like the online ideas because I really enjoy a balance between alone time as well as time with others. I really like your idea of joining a photo group, and will look for that. I really, really want to do photography, so I put my head to it yesterday... I've figured out the problems with my laptop. Yesterday I bought a USB cord to go from my laptop to modem and the download speed is great now. But the modem is my bedroom, so I'll have to buy a desk for the bedroom when the money comes in (now I'm in the dining room). Re the problems with the monitor of my laptop, when the money comes in I'll buy a separate very good monitor and plug that into my laptop.

I thought more about the yoga classes, and decided against it, so as to leave time for something else - like a photography group.  I already do yoga at home and really enjoy it. Here's the site I use, in case others also want to do this:

Free Online Yoga Videos - Classes and Poses | DoYogaWithMe.com

These are all free videos for lots of different types of yoga, for all levels. It's from British Columbia, Canada. So for those of you who get a kick out of the Canadian accent, you might especially like this. 

Meetloaf, U3A looks great, so I've contacted U3A to find a local chapter. Thank you for that suggestion. Yes, walking about my neighbourhood has been how I've learned a lot of Spanish because people are really friendly and talkative. I'm also doing Spanish lessons with two of my neighbours. 

Leper, I think it was Baldilocks who told me a long time ago about Radio Nacional, and I do listen to that. Re the papers, could you recommend any good online ones? When you said to read books I have always wanted to read, I thought more about meditations... My meditations are getting old, and I've wanted for a long time to do new ones. So yesterday I searched and found hundreds of them for free on iTunes podcasts. In case anyone else is interested, just put in the search "meditation" and you'll find them. (The visitors from Canada are already signed up ) Re the volunteering, on Canada Pension Plan Disability, I am not allowed to volunteer as I have to be 100% disabled from being able to do any work, which I am. Re the walks - yes, yes, yes... To now the walks have mostly been practically oriented to find things in my neighbourhood, go to docs, set up my Spanish ID, set up healthcare, etc. But now I'll start doing more walks for fun. My favourite, which I've done three times now, is Monte Gibralfaro. Wow! My best friend here walks a lot with me and knows Malaga inside out, but the umbilical cord is loosening. 

Mary, I love the stories of your walks. Beautiful. 

Pesky Wesky, so why were you left out alone on the roadside by your husband in 40 degree weather if you weren't fighting?  There is much untold still...


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

If you are looking for a good book of Spanish recipes in English, try Rick Stein's 'Spain'. It is well written with lots of history about the dishes and nothing is too demanding.


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> I'm not sure which charities you refer to but I think that's a sweeping generalisation and not typical of most charities.
> As for being 'taken for granted'......I'm not sure what that means in practice. What I am sure of though is that we retired people are not morons without tongues in our heads and are quite capable of dealing with anything that displeases us. In fact I think we're better at doing that than a lot of younger people. Many of us, women, gays, the disabled, had to fight for our rights and younger people are thankfully experiencing the results of tis although there's still some way to go.
> So please don't assume that older people aren't aware of and can't stick up for themselves. We don't need spokespeople!
> As for the issue of voluntary work which is what keeps many charities afloat....as I said above. if that's what people want to do, let them get on with it. It's a two-way process. People get pleasure and satisfaction from doing things for others, no profit motive, just goodwill. Some think the state should provide many of these services....others would resent their taxes being put to such use.
> ...


For the record and labouring the point the conversation here is growing into an argument which can be divisive and I reckon was never the intention of anybody contributing here. So in defence of my leprous self I wish to point out the following:-

In Ireland during the past twelve months household names of charities have been destroyed. Some were found to be topping up wages of people working for some hospitals and not being used for which the donations were made. Other household names of charities were found to be paying astronomic wages to family members of CEO's for just sealing "please-subscribe-to-us" envelopes. Irish people have been foremost in contributing to charities and these scandals have left people thinking before contributing to any charity. The Charity Business itself has been left with the problem of how to restore the generous feeling always taken for granted in Ireland. Personally, I have been hurt by the revelations and unless a Charity publishes its accounts publicly and are professionally audited I will not even think of contributing. This includes Charity Shops. I am not talking a note on a window informing us of what might have been spent. If such scandals are taking place in Ireland you can bet your bottom dollar that the same can happen in Spain and elsewhere.

I never said any retired person was a moron. I am fully aware of the cost of childcare. All the more reason why grandparents should be appreciated in minding their grandchildren. Unfortunately, some are literally taken-for-granted. Please note I am standing up for senior citizens. 

The plight of gays, womens movement etc were never mentioned by me. Neither do I have any problems with goodwill etc.

I have no problem with retired people volunteering to operate fully and openly audited charity shops. In fact, I applaud such people. But, please ensure every cent (yes every cent) is being used for what the public contribute. Do not assume that everything is above being audited. Beware of undeserved expenses to attend meetings/seminars/open-days etc which can be nice little earners for some organisers.

If I have left any issue unanswered please feel free to ask direct questions and I will supply direct answers. They might not be the answers many want, but I will call the truth as I see it.


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

I think I might have railroaded All-Heart's thread. Perhaps the subject of Charity in Spain deserves a thread of its own?


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Leper said:


> I think I might have railroaded All-Heart's thread. Perhaps the subject of Charity in Spain deserves a thread of its own?


 Leper, I think the subject of volunteer work and retirement go hand in hand, as many retirees do volunteer work. So I think it's very topical in this thread. I've done my fair share of volunteer work, and based on this I agree with many of the points brought up by people here, including yours. I think one of the worst things about doing volunteer work is that it's not seen as work or at the very least it's undervalued, just because a person isn't paid. But volunteer work can be the hardest work, especially when this is work that you pour your heart into. Corruption is everywhere in the world - even in charities. At this point, is there anyone who has been unscathed by corruption controversy? Stories like you tell of top-heavy charities are commonplace.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

thrax said:


> If you are looking for a good book of Spanish recipes in English, try Rick Stein's 'Spain'. It is well written with lots of history about the dishes and nothing is too demanding.


 Thanks for that recommendation, Thrax. It looks fabulous!:

Rick Stein's Spain: 140 New Recipes Inspired by My Journey Off the Beaten Track: Rick Stein: 9781849901352: Amazon.com: Books

I'll keep it in mind for the future. I just bought the perfect cookbook at my local second-hand store that retails in the US for $96, but mine is in perfect condition for only 5 euros! It has beautiful pictures and simple yet exotic recipes. They're all tapas, which is great for me as a single person, because tapas for four is a meal for one. So I can practice for when I have company.  Here's the book, in case anyone's interested:

TAPAS. LITTLE BITES FROM SPAIN: AA.VV.: 9781472358783: Amazon.com: Books


----------

